# How old are these?



## sandiicenhour75 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey, I'm new here and could write a book but it would be all questions lol, it's nice to ask for advice on the subject of old jars and have someone actually respond with some true information. But I was wondering how old is the 1/2 gallon Tropical canners jar I found and are they easy to find an I have a I/2 gallon light pink tinted Lamb Mason, quart Lamb Mason and a pint Lamb Mason, should I keep these or what? Any info is greatly appreciated!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2017)

Tropical Canners are from 1930's-roughly 1947.  Not extremely common and probably about $15-20 in a shop (or about $5 on eBay because they are so expensive to ship).


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2017)

The Lamb Mason jars are roughly the same time period and price...but are quite a bit more common than the Tropical Canners in my experience.


----------



## sandiicenhour75 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it .  

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

